# Civil Engineer



## Luka (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi !

Is here anyone who works in Australia as a civil engineer ? My current occupation is Geotechnics (ground investigation of soil and bedrock, geotechnical monitoring of construction, project designing...) and I need some information about getting a similar job in Australia (informations of any kind - companies, where to send job applications, tips, info about civil enginnering industry etc.).

I am from Slovenia (Europe) and currently I am working on getting skilled visa (this will probably take me 0,5 - 1 year to arrange all the papers). I know it is very hard to get a job on a distance and that the personal contact is very important for employers (and employees) but it is worth trying.

Thanks to all and sorry for any grammatic mistakes.

Luka


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Luka,
The type of work you are employed in sounds like something a firm of consultants would probably be engaged in for specialist advice where required for civil construction and buildings foundations designs etc.

If you do a google search under Geotechnical engineering, building consultants, foundation design consultants you will find various companies that do that type of work.
I would suggest that you prepare some detailed case studies of work you have been involved with and that may also lead you to focus on any companies more specific to your work.

John Holland and Thiess Brothers are two of Australia's larger general construction companies but I would not be surprised if they also use consultants for design stages of their projects.


----------



## Luka (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the information, Wanderer ! Here on this forum are probably just people who are looking for a job and not the ones with experiences....


----------

